# How to get an Oceansize/Karnivool Heavy Tone?



## beefshoes (Mar 6, 2011)

I know little to nothing about how to get a decent heavy tone when recording. I was wondering if anyone knew how to get something similar to this. (I have Digitech RP 250 and ill most likely upgrade and get a POD or whatever when I can get the cash) Any help would be very appreciated. I am so sick of getting shitty tones when recording Progressive Metal.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 6, 2011)

oceansize used marshalls and Laneys live. 
I would like to recommend using a POD X3 with the dual amp options. Mixing two amps together, one that more Low mid heavy and one thats more high mid heavy. should thicken it up.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 7, 2011)

Which particular Karnivool Album tone are you reffering to... Because Persona, Themata and Sound Awake were all approached very differently.


----------



## beefshoes (Mar 7, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> oceansize used marshalls and Laneys live.
> I would like to recommend using a POD X3 with the dual amp options. Mixing two amps together, one that more Low mid heavy and one thats more high mid heavy. should thicken it up.


Thank you. My main amp I use is a Laney so I guess when I get a Pod, ill run it direct and overlap with a Marshall I suppose. 



@King: Sound Awake. I am not a fan of their earlier work at all.
Something between that tone and the tone Oceansize used on Frames. They are both similar to my ears and would fit my style of Progressive Metal perfectly I think.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 7, 2011)

IMO the key to Karnivool's heavy tone is the absolutely perfect mix. There is no fault on any track and that leaves room for contrast. That way when they turn it up to 11 it hits you in the chest as every sample is in perfect alignment for maximum sonic impact.

TL;DR Learn to get a great mix and use your ears.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 7, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> IMO the key to Karnivool's heavy tone is the absolutely perfect mix. There is no fault on any track and that leaves room for contrast. That way when they turn it up to 11 it hits you in the chest as every sample is in perfect alignment for maximum sonic impact.
> 
> TL;DR Learn to get a great mix and use your ears.



Second post I read of yours in a few seconds referencing samples in alignment...



Sound Awake had a whole lot of different Amps used for it... but the Stock amps they use live regularly are a Marshall JCM 800, JCM 900 (Hosking) Peavey 5150 and a Fender Twin (Goddard)

It's also about the layering of their parts. It's the same on Themata (how can you not like that album.... Themata, COTE, Mauseum???)... but Themata is double tracked. Sound Awake is more about ambient micing... and my understanding was that the guitars were not double tracked/hard panned... so that has something to do with it too... 

I mean there are a whole lot of extra factors that play in their tone. When I asked Drew about it, the PRS guitars with bolt on necks which he uses a lot help... the pedals they use and their tunings all play a big part in the tone. 

That B F# B G B E tuning is wonderful and allows for that huge sound with the massive sonic range...

Lots of mids, big open chords, using the full range of the instrument... that's how you get the Karnivool tone


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 7, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> Second post I read of yours in a few seconds referencing samples in alignment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. However the OP doesn't have a 5150, 900, 800, or Twin so I was trying to give him some advice on what he can do with the tools he has. Obviously the best way to make a Karnivool record would be to BE Karnivool. Just trying to help is all.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh only the first part was aimed at you... 

But yea that was more so he could base his POD tone on it


----------

